# So what's the name of your band?



## Big_Daddy

..and how did you come up with it? We have just been going through the whole "finding a name" thing and finally came up with "_Sheez With Us_". We are four old guys with a young(er) chick singer/harmonica player. Another suggestion was "_The Young and The RestUvUs_", LOL.

Edit: Also, what part of the province/country do you play in? It would be nice to know all this so when I/we travel, I can maybe catch a few of your acts. We are located in the WIndsor area and just play locally for now.


----------



## Budda

"Arkham Dispatch" - apparently came about from band members throwing pairs of words out there until something stuck. I joined the band a year after it was formed.

We are from London Ontario, and we play in Ontario for now and will be extending that next year.


----------



## keeperofthegood

WAY WAY back when my son was 4 and in drumming lessons he and I did a lot of playful exploring of music. We made some fun noise, recorded it and gave ourselves the name KILLINGDOG


Killingdog was what my son named a skeleton in the bush. A dog, having died, was preserved in a perfectly articulated skeleton. We used to pass it on strolls in the push and even took some photos at one point. Seemed appropriate at the time. In time I think we will simply preserve that as a name and when he is ready to be/do/become a band we can dust it off and bring it out to show again.


----------



## hollowbody

My cover band is called Molly's Chamber, which is just a rip of a line from "Whiskey in the Jar." We were looking for a name, that song happened to be playing, it got to the verse about "being drunk and weary" and everyone had a eureka moment, so it stuck.

My originals act is called Cold Blue Eyes, which is a play on Sinatra's nickname. I don't sound anything like Frankie (vocally or musically), but I just liked how it sounded.


----------



## snacker

My all original project is called snack! - not sure what made us decide on that one - we had a huge antique chalkboard in the place we were living and would get people to write down names whenever they came over - snack! won

My acoustic duo (guitar / violin / saxes/ flute/ djembe) is called Foghorn Saxhorn

Cover band is called the realtors - being a cover band, the joke is "selling out with the realtors"

we're from kitchener, ontario


----------



## Robert1950

I can tell you about the name of our band in the 60s. We called it "The Warlocks". Then we found out that there was a band in California called the Warlocks. So we dropped the 'k' and changed it to "Warlocs". Many years later I heard that the California band changed their name, about a year after we dropped the 'k', to The Grateful Dead.


----------



## flattopterry

Saturday's Racket-'cos that's what it started out as- racket on Saturdays.
We play Vancouver Island, Duncan and area, up to Nanaimo.


----------



## captainbrew

We're called Old Stereo. It's also the title of one of our songs. The band used to be called the Phil Dunac trio but since we're no longer a trio we wanted a new name. Old Stereo doesn't have a deep meaning or anything, it just seemed appropriate for our style of music. (funky blues rock) think Wide Mouth Mason.


----------



## shoretyus

Patty O' and the Lanterns ....


----------



## Big_Daddy

shoretyus said:


> Patty O' and the Lanterns ....


Hah!! I love it!


----------



## Guitar101

Rockin Horse - Because we'd just purchased a couple of horses.


----------



## hardasmum

Ramona - I have had people ask if it's from Ramona the Pest or a play on The Ramones. 

The boring truth is that years ago I received a fax from a client whose name was Ramona and the font she chose for her name looked great. I kept the fax and decided if I ever did my own project I'd call it Ramona.

We're from Toronto and are just coming off a year hiatus for baby rearing (both myself and our bassist had kids last year...not together though, with our wives!)


----------



## allthumbs56

Current band is called "Last Minute Mayhem". 

Name came about as we were originally tossed together for two gigs at the Last Minute ......... and it was absolute, ummmm Mayhem. I am not a fan of the name but after a full year of steady, well-received gigging under it we're hesitant to make a change.


----------



## bcmatt

We called our band "Holding Fire", because we thought multiple possible meanings were fun. Then we found some band on myspace that had the name first. After months of suggestions that none of us liked, I thought of "*The Burn Ins*" during a practice as I was staring at the tubes in my amp. Nobody seemed to hate it and we were so tired of coming up with nothing we all (3) could agree on, so it stuck. I guess that was almost 2 years ago. Since then we recorded a CD and are now starting to do more and more gigs. Our style is Garage Rock; you know, blues influenced classic rock sort of feel.
The Burn Ins | Facebook


----------



## davetcan

Lost Cause, for obvious reasons.


----------



## zontar

You know every time I was trying to start a band I think we spent more time discussing a band name than anything else.
There were some good ones suggested--but a lot of bad ones.

So I don't remember if we ever definitively decided on a band name--but none of them ever did anything worth mentioning, so I guess in the end--it doesn't matter.


----------



## Fajah

I was just invited to join a band called Chickismith as a guitarist. No idea how they got the name. I play bass in a group called Low Overhead Jazz Band, and play guitar in a reduced version called Low Overhead Jazz Trio. We're cheap to hire hence the name Low Overhead.


----------



## Guitar101

Many years ago, we named a new band "Goldrush" because gold had just hit $400 per oz on the stock market. Band is long gone but stock is now over $1700. I wish I'd bought some.
Awhile back it hit $1500 and I thought "those poor suckers are gonna lose their shirts". I guess that's why I'll always be a Epiphone guy and not Gibson.


----------



## marcos

I play in two duos. First one is called Monarc (Mona and Marc) real clever LOL
The second is called Duo M (Marc and Marc) 
Not very original but whats in a name anyways?
We are in the Ottawa Gatineau area.


----------



## Guitar101

marcos said:


> First one is called Monarc (Mona and Marc) real clever LOL


Hey, that's Mona and Narc. Your not a cop are you? llol (little laugh out loud)


----------



## Chubba

a long time ago, I wanted to start a band with my sister called Productive Members of Society...but it never really happened and I figured people would get stuck on the acronym, PMS...


----------



## stever67

I play in a couple of groups here on the south shore of NS. My cover band is called Radio in Color. No idea why, it just seemed right! The other is a trio in which I play some acoustic with a couple of female singers. We half jokingly, on stage anyway, have introduced ourselves as "Kelly Blair and Eye Candy", because we are...well...NOT much to look at, speaking for myself of course. Silly, but we'd never print that!


----------



## Guitar101

stever67 said:


> We half jokingly, on stage anyway, have introduced ourselves as "Kelly Blair and Eye Candy", because we are...well...NOT much to look at, speaking for myself of course.


Now we have to have a pic so we can decide if you really are..well...Not much to look at and the female singers are worthy of the "Eye Candy" moniker.


----------



## stever67

I'll have to see what I can do on that one!


----------



## 3vz180

Were called the 1023 mega bites...We haven't got a GIG yet....LOL!!!


----------



## greco

For the older guys (and gals)

"One Foot in the Groove"

or

"Antique Road Show"

I also liked the name "Noble Trade" (they actually are a company that sells plumbing equipment)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guitar101

I'm thinking of starting a 50' / 60's band. All band members over sixty.

I think " The Geriatrics " might work.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

I was asked to remove any reference to the band name as that might identify one person as the recording artist from that era who worked with us and who still has a large following in the music world.


----------



## shoretyus

greco said:


> I also liked the name "Noble Trade" (they actually are a company that sells plumbing equipment)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Gee I know a Dave Noble.. with a very talented daughter....
Sierra Noble, Lindsey Bart, and Scott Senior LIVE @ Folklorama 2010 - YouTube!


----------



## marcos

Guitar101 said:


> Hey, that's Mona and Narc. Your not a cop are you? llol (little laugh out loud)


You know,i had never tought of it that way.LOl You are indeed clever for seing this. Oh,by the way,your busted (just kidding) LOL


----------



## Petey D

"Five of Clubs."

The name comes from a "threatening" expression, where you offer up each fist in sucession and ask, "Which one do ya want? The Five of Clubs, or The Ace of Spades?" I first heard it used by famous motorcycle builder Jesse James in the Discovery Channel's "Motorcycle Mania" series of documentarys. This was, of course, before it came out that Jesse James is a huge racist.

We thought it suited our style of edgy, straight up 4/4 time Rock & Roll, but we didn't want to use the Ace of Spades because of the obvious Motorhead Reference.

Sadly the band is now defunct. Oh well, maybe stars will align someday and we'll be reunited.....


----------



## CocoTone

shoretyus said:


> Patty O' and the Lanterns ....


...let me guess,,,Kim Mitchell tribute band huh??? Time fer a facepalm.

CT.


----------



## jimsz

We used to call ourselves, "Ten Beers After" but have been going by, "The Meatballs" for a while now.


----------



## urko99

"The Undercoaters"


----------



## Thornton Davis

"Dream Aria" (pronounced "Dream R re a) Check us out on MySpace.

TD


----------



## shoretyus

CocoTone said:


> ...let me guess,,,Kim Mitchell tribute band huh??? Time fer a facepalm.
> 
> CT.


No .. Patty be da rockin rasta mon ...... no Kim ...


----------



## Andy

Six Word Story


----------



## Phatchrisrules

Autistic Love


----------



## stratman89

We're _Rewind _a Classic Rock band that plays around Victoria.


----------



## Tarbender

Many years ago we called ourselves "Armed and Hammered" - we usually were :rockon2:


----------



## Guest

Blakkstone Hexx is the name of my new band. We do rocking covers and origionals. We are currently in the Stone Cave rehearsing... we are aiming to be gig ready for this winter. Find us on Facebook!

Blakkstone Hexx is...

Adam Scotten - Vocals

Frank Noseworthy - Bass

Kevin Toovey - Drums

Craig Squires - Guitars

After some brainstorming for names with a colour theme we had Black Stone. I liked it but thought it needed more and after further brainstoming I had Black Stone Hex... though it still was missing something so I decided to rock it up some and settled on Blakkstone Hexx! 

I own the Intellectual rights to the name. I purchased the rights simply because I really believe this is an awsome band name. I also would like to maintain consistancy with this name. If any band members decide to leave they do so knowing they leave the name behind. I advise anyone here who is serious about their band to do the same. 

Though I feel this is the best line up I've played with musician's tend to come and go... for all kinds of reasons not just negative reasons. My goal is to play music for the next several years. I've also personally invested greatly in a fully equipped rehearsal space and recording studio. A great name is important so I've invested in that too


----------



## robare99

We are a cover band. Terrible name. WOLF, but what can you do. Everyone knows us as this...


----------

